

How much can a web developer expect to earn? - abinoda
http://fizzbuzz.net/how-much-can-a-web-developer-expect-to-earn/

======
spicyj
It's important to note that there are plenty of well-paying jobs at larger
companies, and that startups are likely to be unprofitable for quite a while.

~~~
mahmud
if ever.

Unless you have insight into the _business_ of a startup (i.e. you have
experience in their market and you can size up the potential yield) I would
recommend against joining a startup for the salary.

~~~
satyajit
Do you feel the same about starting a startup? Isn't that what most of HN
readers are into anyways?

~~~
mahmud
We're launching June 1st, now that you asked, and I am looking for graphic
designers :-)

As I stated clearly, do not join a startup for the _salary_. The ratio of
dollar/headache is very low, and it hardly makes a wise choice if you have
another offer for the same pay at an established company. By the same token, I
probably wouldn't want to hire someone who didn't want to bleed with me on the
baby company :-)

P.S. Don't let what a the majority of a community are "into" persuade you into
behaving ways you wouldn't.

